# heel walking



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

hi, since Kutya has been in season, she has obviously not been out without being on a lead and it has really drawn attention to the fact that her heel walking is useless!!
I am attending training (or was until the season started!) and am doing the walks around the house with food as an enticement and she is absolutely brilliant! She walks to heel, concentrates on me, can turn, etc. In fact, since she has been unable to go out I have really used the time to work on her general training and she is responding to it all brilliantly.
However, there is a but!! I have tried and tried and tried to get her to walk at the side of me when on a lead and it does not work at all. I can get her attention, she can heel walk - knowing there is food on offer, until she gets it and then pulls in front of me! I stop, sit her down until she's paying attention and makes no difference. Or I walk a different way and that makes no difference. 
Basically, whatever I try, nothing changes. Kutya wants to walk in front and wants to drag me along! It is really hard work walking with her because she is so strong that it is uncomfortable (probably for her as well as me)
does anyone have any advice on how to make the short practice walks in the house what happens on long walks out of the house?
thanks


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Jen,
Unfortunately it will not happen overnight - repetition is very important. When teaching to "Heel", start inside the house first, then slowly move outside. 
When you go out of the front door or gate - you need to be first. If Kutya tries to get in front, turn around and go inside. You will probably have to repeat this a lot! Kutya needs to follow YOU, if she starts pulling after receiving the treat, stop and make her to return to "heel" position. Wait a couple of minutes, she needs to understand that it is your decision when to start walking. 
Vizslas can heel - I have 2!


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Jan - I understand your frustration! I have a 9 month old male who sounds exactly like your Kutya. In the house we practice loosh leash walking an heel and he is the champ. As soon as we move outside it all goes out the window.

I have tried the hitch, gentle-leader, halti, 2 different harnesses, a spiked collar and all seem to work for awhile then he gets used to them and the pulling starts again. 

I am very consistent with stopping when he pulls and he knows the drill. I stop he backs up to the heel position...I start moving he pulls. I could do this the entire walk.

I don't know what else to try so I am going to give me trainer a call and see what I am missing.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Jan,
A little trick I used but don't tell anyone. As you walk along and you come to a bush, pole, tree, anything that is between you and your dog to the side, take your leg and push it out quickly and hit the thing with the side of your foot. If the dog happens to be in the way, well it shouldn't have been there now should it? If the dog is where it is supposed to be, behind your knee, it is fine. 
Never hurt the dog, just startle it with the side of your foot.

While walking and the dog is where it should be, every once in a while hit the bush hard with your foot. Make it so the dog goes in it's head, "I don't want to be in the way of that!"

I doubt you'll ever read that in a book. 

RBD


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

haha thanks redbirddog - I will definitely give that one a try - and no you definitely never read good advice like that in a book!!
and SerCopper - it is sooooo frustrating isn't it - I am glad it's not just me. 
Sometimes I walk along talking to kutya (as you do!) saying " come on - viszla's are supposed to be intelligent - how can you possibly not have taken the hint!" over and over again to her - as it is the only way to keep calm!!
Thanks skymaxx - I will just keep on going and pray it sinks in!! (with the help of redbirddog's trick!!)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yep, stairs, up or down are a race every time... Used to squeeze the dogs between my knee and the railings. If they didn't race (and let me win) they got a treat at the top or at the bottom... they learn the hard way sometimes :-[


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

sometimes phoebe tries to walk in front of me and i usually exaggerate my footsteps (making them longer) and 'lightly' kicking her in the leg or in the bottom.

this solves the problem quickly, she doesn't like to get kicked.

i've used a derivative of this from time to time when i'm turning left (she is on my left). i turn and sometimes narrowly miss stepping on her foot (i'm being careful.. what?!  ) and that gets her attention back on me also.

rh.


----------

